# Another Newbie



## pigman (Sep 17, 2005)

Just wanted to say hello. Bought a 2002 28BHS from a buddy of mine who I have been camping with for over 20 years. My last camper was a class c chateau sport. Lot more room in the outback and the DW loves the bunk beds. I've been helping my buddy with his outback since he bought, so I feel like it's an old friend.

keep up the great posts, and hopefully I'll be able to add some insight or laughter.

pigman


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Welcome. Great site, huh!!!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

pigman action

welcome aboard

& congrats on the new (used) 28bhs









is it the same floorplan as the newer 28bhs









darrel


----------



## pigman (Sep 17, 2005)

Sure is! I've been on the open road forum for the last few years. Good info over there, but people seem to voice thier complaints more than praises. Great site dedicated to one builder. I wish some of the dealers and tech people I have dealt with over the years would read it.

pigman


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Welcome to the site! Glad you enjoy it!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbacks and congrats on the new-to-you Outback!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome pigman to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28BHS.

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome PIG! (that just doesn't sound right!)


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, pigman! And congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome, And may I say you have fine taste in floorplans!







Enjoy.


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

Enjoy your Outback. We do.

Done camping.









Ralph


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

pigman,

Welcome to the best site on the Internet. Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to our little corner of the universe









Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome Pigman and congrads on the Outback!!!

Another Eastcoaster joins the ranks!!!

You are just down the road from me.

Gary


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome Pigman!
Enjoy that 28BHS of yours!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the site Pigman.







I just purchased a 26 RKS. I am brand new to TT's and I can tell you this site has taught me everything I know, and I think I am pretty well hearsed on TT's now.







There is alot of knowledge here and the long time campers don't mind helpping you with anything. Concrads and Happy Camping.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> I am brand new to TT's and I can tell you this site has taught me everything I know, and I think I am pretty well hearsed on TT's now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, me too (TT#1 comes home next week





















) but - Crawfish & Pigman - be carefull. I keep thinkin' I'm getting pretty smart about all this trailer stuff .... and then (due to this new addiction







) , I can't help but read just 1 more thread and -







I'm back to feelin' like a babe again!







These guys have individually forgotten more than the 3 of us newbies combined have learned !!!







.... but it sure is fun


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey, I haven t forgotten anything yet


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Wolfwood,

You couldn't have said it better. Maybe after we have camped for about 15 or 20 years we will know as much as they do.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Everyone learns something new each and every day









Don


----------

